# They Didn't Eat Much



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Went Deer hunting with my Crossbow yesterday evening. Sat where two lanes come together seen a Doe but couldn't get a shot. Spike came through the brush about 6:30 I shot him but made a bad hit. So went home let him lay over night.

Went out at daylight didn't find any sign but knew he went down hill. Came to real thick brush,decided he might have made it all the way to the bottom so went down there was walking along looking down the hill,look back up there he was.

Coyotes had ate a little on his head but he was still in good shape.

Got him cut up and in the Freezer.

rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

really surprised they went after the head , usually they head right for the hams 

wonder if it wasn't completely dead yet and still kicking at them , and they finished him and you got there just after and scared them off.


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> really surprised they went after the head , usually they head right for the hams
> 
> wonder if it wasn't completely dead yet and still kicking at them , and they finished him and you got there just after and scared them off.


Yes I know but it worked out. There was another Guy out there hunting when I was looking for him. I told the Guy I was sorry for messing his hunt up. He said it wasn't me that his cousin had just called saying he had shot a Deer and needed help finding it.

Now I go get a Doe will really have enough but might try and get one during Firearms Season give us plenty.

rockpile


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Lucky for you.
If we leave a deer lay out overnight, there is a very solid chance we will have nearly nothing in the AM after coyotes get done. Saw this last year and the year prior when friends made marginal hits.

Glad you made a recovery!


----------

